# Layer-change points.



## dh2005 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey guys,

Firstly, a public service annoucement - if you're ripping discs for a Popcorn Hour A-110, you should use DVDDecrypter rather than DVDShrink.

Shrink failed to rip a handful of my discs that Decrypter could rip. Plus, more annoyingly, some rips that Shrink was apparently happy with are not playing back properly - they're locking up at the layer-change point. When these discs are re-ripped with Shrink, the problem remains. When re-ripped with Decrypter, they work. Checkmate, Gin *and *Yahtzee.

Now for my question - is there any way to identify the layer-change point in a rip without watching it from beginning to end? If not, I'm gonna have to sit through 900 hours of video to make sure they all work. And that would be rubbish.

Thanks in advance.


DH.


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

You can use ImgBurn to read the Layer Break info. It's really sweet. If the DVD or ISO is not copy-protected, ImgBurn will also play the movie starting just before the LB and continue playback through the LB. If the DVD is copy-protected, ImgBurn will still identiy the LB and tell you what chapter it is in and the time-stamp. :T

BTW, just discovered that DVD Shrink is NOT properly saving LB info to the ISO files it is creating even though I tell it to. DVD Decrypter does, but there are some discs it can't read. Bummer...

For an involved answer you can check out this forum thread here.


----------



## dh2005 (Oct 27, 2008)

You're the second person to recommend Imgburn to me... but there may be a problem. Turns out that I've been removing the layer break info with DVDShrink the whole time.

I did this because I wanted the more intrusive layer breaks to disappear (older DVDs had some absolute stinkers...), and this clearly works some of the time, because my working rips run seamlessly over the point between the "layers". But a few are sticking there, even though the layer break information is gone.

Hmmm...


----------

